# Turbo on my S14



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I have a 96 240sx and im going to turbocharge it by the end of summer and i have 3 kits to choose from which should i get...
Turbonetics
GReddy or
Turbo XS

also with a .48 ar ratio is it safe to spray a 50 shot


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Fmax also makes a turbo kit.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Turbonetics owns FMax now...

Anyway, stick with the Greddy (not yet released) or the XS. Fmax stuff has been pretty assy in the past. Greddy makes great quality parts, but they use the smaller Mitsu turbos so it probably won't even put down 200 WHP, whereas the XS is like 228 at "stock" boost level. 

Or, for the same price as the kit you can put together a custom setup that will perform even better...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vsp3c <---- HKS LOVER

all of your options are fine. FYI, in japan, trust (greddy in us) is literally the biggest turbo company...they make good stuff


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what ever u choose, make sure u use a good engine management system.....or it wont last long

IMO, i would swap in a DET. the price of a swap (front clip is the easiest way to go) is almost the same as a complete turbo kit.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

GReddy does make great parts, but their kit for the 240SX was made with the specific intention of getting CARB approval. great for CA, but you live in FL, where there are no smog laws. the other two are about equal, but an even better choice would be a revhard exh. manifold+HKS turbo. HKS uses garrett ball-bearing turbos, which spool faster, boost more and heat up less than regular thrust bearing turbos. hell, just a kit with a swap to an HKS turbo would work too.


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

I've never heard of Turbo XS making a turbo kit for the 240. XS Engineering does however. 

What's wrong with the FMax kit. So far I haven't heard any other kit making more max power on stock internals. The highest I've seen on an FMax was 350 HP at the wheels at 15 psi.

I've heard unconfirmed rumors that Greddy may have dropped the 240sx kit entirely. 

You should also Consider the Nsport Kit. Very similar to an XS Engineering kit, but has a bigger I/C and more direct piping. Also, the wastegate dumpipe is routed back into the exhaust where the XS kit is open(loud under boost). 

As far as NOS, the A/R isn't an issue. As long as you control detonation adding NOS should be fine.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *vsp3c <---- HKS LOVER
> 
> all of your options are fine. FYI, in japan, trust (greddy in us) is literally the biggest turbo company...they make good stuff *


HKS are specially designed garrett items

Trust gear is expensive but absoloute horn


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, after two years, GReddy is dropping the 240 kit project. F-Max truely is a fine kit, and the RevHard manifold is made for T3 or T4 turbos, giving you some room to play around with what you really want to run. You can get a Creamic Ball Bearing turbo with your F-Max kit, and that will spool as fast as anything else out there with the same hp potential.
John


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

I hope you are not saying the F-Max kit has a rev-hard. They have a log-style manifold built by F-Max. The rev-hard mani is used in the NSport and XS kits.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

I should have delineated that point better, but yes, I know they make their own manis. I was trying to state that the RH does offer the added versatility of mounting two seperate turbine housing sections, and seperately that the F-Max kit is a fine one.
John


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

I've been reading that site after going to this forum, and they seem alright, has anybody had problems with their products???


----------



## boosteds14 (Jan 8, 2003)

FMAX is by far the best. Best Fuel Management and reliability. Install is easy also.

NSport and XS Engineering uses a FMU which is the cheap way to get by with turbo. Not reliable at all and not the best thing to work your injectors harder than normal


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

IF you are going to stick with the KA try back-yard-productions.com they make good HP on the KA but i think they only do custom jobs


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

don't they all use the Vortech FMU???


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

boosteds14 said:


> *FMAX is by far the best. Best Fuel Management and reliability. Install is easy also.
> 
> NSport and XS Engineering uses a FMU which is the cheap way to get by with turbo. Not reliable at all and not the best thing to work your injectors harder than normal *


If the right ratio is used, boost is kept to a safe level and the fuel pump is working, then a FMU is no less reliable than a full standalone. Other than working the fuel pump harder, ithas the same limitations as using larger injectors. You can only run so much boost before it leans out in either system. Certainly, large injectors can give you more potential and more precise fuel delivery, but the FMU itself is no less reliable. 

And FMax no longer provides a JWT ECU. I'm not sure what they provide for fuel management now...


----------



## boosteds14 (Jan 8, 2003)

C-Kwik said:


> *If the right ratio is used, boost is kept to a safe level and the fuel pump is working, then a FMU is no less reliable than a full standalone. Other than working the fuel pump harder, ithas the same limitations as using larger injectors. You can only run so much boost before it leans out in either system. Certainly, large injectors can give you more potential and more precise fuel delivery, but the FMU itself is no less reliable.
> 
> And FMax no longer provides a JWT ECU. I'm not sure what they provide for fuel management now... *



Fmax doesnt provide anything for their fuel system now. you need to get the JWT ECU. 

But in my opinion, I rather have bigger injectors not working as hard and can have room for error like boost spike than having injectors almost running out its duty cycle top end.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

ive heard the greddy turbos kits are awesome and revhard kits suck @ss


----------



## Nismonster (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't think the greddy kit has been released yet for the 240 everytime I go to their site it says TBA which I'm assuming means it's not out yet....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

A buddy of mine tried to pick up the Greddy header for the KA a year or more ago and they would never ship it. He ordered it through a shop, so they just gave him all his money back but it was quite a pain. The deal was apparently that the old greddy headers for the KA were prone to crack and so they pulled the item to redesign it. I have yet to meet anyone with the Greddy header or any sort of Greddy turbo kit. I'm sure if they made one, it would kick major @ss seeing as how Trust rules!

F-Max is a common answer to the KA and the few people i've ever talked to that have that kit like it.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

BlueBOB, I think I'm gonna try to show how to BOB (Ball on a Budget,) aka turbo kit currently running/future upgrades

T3 turbo off any car (Z31 is good, mine is off saab 9000) rebuilt
custom log-style manifold
HKS SSQV or any BOV + custom piping
Tial Wastegate (not necessity, but doesn't hurt)
SR20 IC and intake piping (I don't exactly know how the guy I bought the car from did it, all I know is that it works. I'll take pics one day to show)
14" electric fan and Koyo 3 row aluminium radiator (not necessary, but again they help cause cooling is good)
Stock fuel system is good for about 5-6 psi, which is what the car is pushing, although I would recommend upgrading to 370's, a walbro fuel pump, and a JWT ECU upgrade to manage that later on.
and of course, 2.5-3" turbo back piping is practically a must. Motor mounts would also be nice, but I'm currently running without new ones, so its not a necessity.
And with this, you'll need a bunch of tuning, like me


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

to lower that budget even a bit more...

12" electric fans will suffice, though I agree the 14's would be better. The JWT ECU isn't necessary until you upgrade the fuel, but i'd still ket the fuel pump as well. and as far as the exhaust goes, stock will work but you'll have some nasty turbo lag.... my buddy put his stock exhaust back on his SR because he couldn't stand the noise. a couple guys at our last meet were just baffled at the idea of an intercooler in the front and stock exhaust in the back. they knew it was SR and were just scratching their heads. didn't realize the car will still drive without 3" exhaust... it just won't be fast... haha that was a good laugh.


----------

